# Einsteigerfragen - Brandung



## Tüdde (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich wohner ziemlich dicht bei Rostock und habe die Ostsee also fast vor der Nase. Also will ich diese auch mal nutzen. Nun meine Fragen:
- fürs Kutter hab ich schon eine brauchbare Ausrüstung(Pilkrute 2.70 wg- 150g, Rolle mit 45er), kann ich davon auch etwas für die Brandung gebrauchen?
- welche Ausrüstung müste ich noch zukaufen?(Bleie oder sowas?)
- welche Montagen könnt ihr mir empfelen? (selbstbinden oder kaufen?) 

ich hoffe das waren nich zu viele Fragen, Danke schonmal im Vorraus#6


----------



## Anemone (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Ich bin zwar kein Profi im Meeresangeln... aber meiner Meinung nach brauchst Du kein Blei bei der Pilkrute. Immerhin hast Du ja den schweren Pilker dran. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Meereswirbel nehmen, je nach Strömung hast Du sonst Schnursalat.
Wenn Du vom Boot aus angelst... Gaffnicht vergessen! )

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal das Brandungsvorfach einpacken. (ans Blei denken!). Hab ich schon ein paar mal im TV gesehen und würde das liebend gern auch einmal probieren" )
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein paar Tipps in Sachen Montagen.

Ich bin schon sehr auf Deinen Bericht gespannt! )


----------



## Tüdde (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Anemone schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Profi im Meeresangeln... aber meiner Meinung nach brauchst Du kein Blei bei der Pilkrute. Immerhin hast Du ja den schweren Pilker dran. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Meereswirbel nehmen, je nach Strömung hast Du sonst Schnursalat.
> Wenn Du vom Boot aus angelst... Gaffnicht vergessen! )
> 
> I



Ne also wie man vom Kutter aus angelt weiß ich, ich wollte nur wissen ob ich von der Ausrüstung was für die Brandung gebrauchen kann


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Also wohl nicht wirklich. Also natürlich kann man es probieren, aber bei Brandung wirst Du damit "untergehen". Die Rute sicherlich zu kurz und die Schnur zu dick. Als reine Monofile Schnur ist max. 40 zu empfehlen (wegen der Wurfweite). Das Gewicht der Bleie richtet sich nach den Wind und Strömungbedingungen.Und wenn Du absoluter Anfänger bist reichen am Anfang sicherlich ein paar gekaufte Vorfächer oder eine leicht zu bauende Liftmontage, da solltest Du DIr am Anfang nicht so den Kopf drüber zerbrechen. Das kommt noch schnell genug, so dass Du mehr am Grübeln als am Amgeln bist 
Die REchtschreibfehler hätte ich gern behalten, hab aber ich habe selbst genug.


----------



## rhinefisher (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Hi! Eigentlich nicht; die Rolle zu klein, die Schnur zu dick (wie ich finde auch zum Pilken..) und die Rute zu kurz.. .
Standart zum Brandungsangeln wäre eine Rute mit 100-200gr Wurfgewicht und, je nach Körpergröße, 390-500cm länge. Große "LC" Rollen und relativ dünne Schnüre.
Petri!


----------



## jannisO (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Mahlzeit Goldaal,
kannst du irgend ein Buch oder so empfehlen wo Montagen beschrieben sind welche man nach bauen kann.
Weil das wäre ja echt mal interessant.

Mario


----------



## Platte (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



jannisO schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Goldaal,
> kannst du irgend ein Buch oder so empfehlen wo Montagen beschrieben sind welche man nach bauen kann.
> Weil das wäre ja echt mal interessant.
> 
> Mario


Der Angelführer Brandung von Udo Schroeter. Besseres Buch gibt es nicht#6In jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft erhältlich


----------



## jannisO (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Danke dir. Na dann werd ich mal sehen das ich dies Buch ran kriege. Dürfte bei uns nicht ganz so einfach sein.
Gruß nach Fehmarn
Mario


----------



## SimonHH (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



angelchristoph schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wohner ziemlich dicht bei Rostock und habe die Ostsee also fast vor der Nase. Also will ich diese auch mal nutzen. Nun meine Fragen:
> - fürs Kutter hab ich schon eine brauchbare Ausrüstung(Pilkrute 2.70 wg- 150g, Rolle mit 45er), kann ich davon auch etwas für die Brandung gebrauchen?
> - welche Ausrüstung müste ich noch zukaufen?(Bleie oder sowas?)
> - welche Montagen könnt ihr mir empfelen? (selbstbinden oder kaufen?)
> ...




hallo christoph...

also deine pilkausrüstung kannste nich für die brandung gebrauchen.rute zu kurz...schnur zu dick...usw.

wenn du vernünftig brandungsangeln möchtest,brauchst du folgende zutaten:
-------------------------------------------------------------------

2 brandungsruten  
(irgendwelche modellbezeichnungen lass ich mal weg...zuviel auswahl)

2 rollen

keulenschnüre (z.B 0,57mm auf 0,33mm verjüngend)

für den anfang reichen gekaufte vorfächer

bleie von ca. 80-160g (reicht allemal aus...)

n koffer,wo du den ganzen plünnkram verstauen kannst (z.B werkzeugkoffer)

brandungsdreibein (is n rutenständer fürn strand)

kleinteile (wirbel...)

eventuell n beachrolly (so ne art hackenporsche fürs grobe)
------------------------------------------------------------------

soa...dat wars soweit. :m  viel spaß anner ostsee #6


----------



## Tüdde (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

danke für eure antworten#6


----------



## Der Goldaal (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@JannisO:
Da Du mich persönlich gefragt hast, antworte ich natürlich auch. Allerdings kann ich Platte nur recht geben. Also ich glaube, dass es das Buch ist was ich auch meine, ist von der Rapsbande (Verlag) und gibt's bei Amazon für rel. wenig Geld. Da sind so ziehmlich alle gängigen Vofächer drinne und seiner Fantasie sind da auch keine Grenzen gesetzt wenn man die Vofächer ein wenig verändern möchte. Viel Erfolg


----------



## Klaus S. (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Platte schrieb:


> In jedem gut sortierten Angelgeschäft erhältlich



Also gibts die bei dir nicht?? :m


----------



## Andy1608 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moin moin @ All

Kann den AngelFührer nur empfehlen#6 Ich nutze ihn selber:q
Den gibts nicht nur fürś Brandungsangeln. Ich habe auch noch MeFoś angeln und ein paar Angelgebiete #6 Ist sehr interessant 


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Lümmy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moin Leute,

ich bin auch absolutes Greenhorn was Brandungsangeln angeht(auch wenn ich direkt an der Ostsee wohne|rotwerden)

Nun fahr ich aber in zwei Wochen mit zwei Kumpels nach DK an die Nordsee. Und da solls nun auf Platte und Dorsch gehen.

Jetzt die Frage

Ich hab im Keller zwei DAM Carp Ace Ruten gefunden. 3,60 M 2,5 Lbs. ( irgendwann gekauft, nie benutzt, keine Ahnung von Karpfenangeln)

*Kann ich diese Rute für die Brandung benutzen oder nicht????*
Falls nicht muss ich wohl nochmal los und mir was zu legen. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!

Gruß Kim#h


----------



## Klaus S. (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Für die Nordsee wohl eher nicht zu gebrauchen.

Ich könnte dir aber 2 Ruten leihen... wohne in der Nähe von Schönberg (Schleswig-Holstein), wenn du willst kannst sie dir abholen.


----------



## Lümmy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Keiner mehr da von den Brandungsexperten?|wavey:|kopfkrat


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Lümmy schrieb:


> ... Ruten gefunden. 3,60 M 2,5 Lbs....




Meine Frau benutzt für die Brandung Karpfenruten von 3,9m mit 3,5 lbs. Daran dann ein 80 gr. Krallenblei.
Ich schaffe damit etwa die gleiche Weite wie mit meinem 4.2m/200gr Brandungsruten mit 160 gr. Blei.

2,5 lbs - da bekommen ich schon fast mit 60 gr Blei "Zahnschmerzen" - ich glaube nicht, dass das in der Brandung am Grund hält. 
Die Wurf-Weiten könnte mit etwas Übung aber in Ordnung gehen.


----------



## Gladiator (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wohner ziemlich dicht bei Rostock und habe die Ostsee also fast vor der Nase. Also will ich diese auch mal nutzen. Nun meine Fragen:
> - fürs Kutter hab ich schon eine brauchbare Ausrüstung(Pilkrute 2.70 wg- 150g, Rolle mit 45er), kann ich davon auch etwas für die Brandung gebrauchen?
> - welche Ausrüstung müste ich noch zukaufen?(Bleie oder sowas?)
> - welche Montagen könnt ihr mir empfelen? (selbstbinden oder kaufen?)
> ...



die ruten sollten 3,9 - 4,5 meter lang sein wurfgewicht 100 - 200 gramm brandungsruten halt.
dazu ein 3bein oder einzelständer da die ruten senkrecht stehen sollen.
schnur tät ich eher ne starke 0,35er nehmen zwecks höherer wurfweite um die 250 meter sollten ausreichen.
es gibt sargbleie mit noppen oder krallenbleie für stürmische tage 80 - 150 gramm sollten für die ostsee reichen.
vorfächer gibt es fertig zukaufen.
wattwurm als köder ich rate zu min 50stck pro nase.
also ist meihe ausrüstung zum brandundsangeln.
kopflampe und wurmnadel nicht vergessen


----------



## Gladiator (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



jannisO schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Goldaal,
> kannst du irgend ein Buch oder so empfehlen wo Montagen beschrieben sind welche man nach bauen kann.
> Weil das wäre ja echt mal interessant.
> 
> Mario


ist garnicht so kopliziert an die hauptschnur nen starken meereswirbel, brandungs - oder buttvorfach eingehãngt blei unten rann wattwürmer an die haken (wurmnadel nicht vergessen)
fertig


----------



## Ute (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Und nu komme auch noch ich. |wavey:|wavey:
Ich gehe mit Pilkruten in die Brandung Noch.
Angeln ist ein ganz schön teures Hobby und bis man einiges zusammen hat, dauert. 
Eine Brandungsrute steht bei mir im Schrank. Nach etlichen Versuchen nehme ich sie nicht mehr. Die 4,20m sind mir einfach zu lang. Werde mir irgendwann mal eine kürzere Brandungsrute dazu holen. 
Aber sooo lange müssen es die Pilkruten tun. Ich brauche nämlich noch viel mehr Sachen und die Rute steht recht weit unten auf meiner Liste.
Und mit den Pilkruten bekomme ich auch Fische aus  dem Wasser rausgezogen.


----------



## Gladiator (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Ute schrieb:


> Und nu komme auch noch ich. |wavey:|wavey:
> Ich gehe mit Pilkruten in die Brandung Noch.
> Angeln ist ein ganz schön teures Hobby und bis man einiges zusammen hat, dauert.
> Eine Brandungsrute steht bei mir im Schrank. Nach etlichen Versuchen nehme ich sie nicht mehr. Die 4,20m sind mir einfach zu lang. Werde mir irgendwann mal eine kürzere Brandungsrute dazu holen.
> ...



häng dir doch ein blei an die hauptschnur geh auf ne grosse wiese und übe einfach.
ja teuer ist der spass das 
ist garnicht so schwer


----------



## Tulpe2 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@ Ute

hab doch auch gerade geschrieben, dass meine Frau die Karpfenruten nimmt.
Geht wirklich gut.


----------



## Ute (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Gladiator schrieb:


> häng dir doch ein blei an die hauptschnur geh auf ne grosse wiese und übe einfach.
> ja teuer ist der spass das
> ist garnicht so schwer


Das habe ich mir auch mal vorgenommen. 
Höre aber trotzdem öfters, das ich mit meinen 166cm sowieso besser kleiner Ruten nehmen sollte.:q



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> @ Ute
> 
> hab doch auch gerade geschrieben, dass meine Frau die Karpfenruten nimmt.
> Geht wirklich gut.


Eine lange Karpenrute ist ja auch bestimmt fast das gleiche wie eine kurze Brandungsrute.


----------



## Tulpe2 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Ute schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Eine lange Karpenrute ist ja auch bestimmt fast das gleiche wie eine kurze Brandungsrute.




Bei weitem nicht.

Die Karpfenrute ist weitaus graziler, leichter, feiner, viel dünner, ...
... aber eben auch recht zäh, hoch "aufladbar".
Und auf jeden Fall kein so grober Prügel ...

Wenn man den Vergleich ziehen darf:
Die Brandungsrute ist der Säbel oder die Machete.
Die Karpfenrute der Degen oder Florett.


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Hallo Tüdde,
ich mache Brndungsangeln auch noch nicht lange und habe mir das Wissen weitestgehend selbst beigebracht und die restlichen Erfahrungen kommen beim Angeln! Ein Buch würd ich nicht extra kaufen -> Im Internet gibts genug Infos.

Da die Ausrüstung garnicht soo teuer sein muss würd ich dir auf jeden Fall zu Brandungsruten raten -> Mit Pilkruen kommste nicht weit, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!

-Brauchbare Ruten gibts schon für 20-30€, das WG sollte mind. 200g betragen.
-Große Rollen mit Weitwurspule sind das optimale -> Da solltest du nicht sparen! Ersatzspulen sind sehr wichtig!
- Schnur: Entweder ne Keulenschnur oder noch günstiger: Ne gelbe Spinnschnur (30er) an die du selbst ne Schlagschnur (z.B. 50er) anbindest)
- Ein kleines Sortiment an Bleien von 120 bis 180g, evtl. noch Krallenbleie
- Brandungsvorfächer gibts günstig fertig zu kaufen -> Da kann man nicht vie falsch machen.
- Ein stabiles Dreibein solltest du auch haben -> Da sollte man auch nicht sparen, da gibts viel "Wackliges" auf dem Markt!
- ANsonsten noch Wurmnadel, Hakenlöser, Zange, scharfes Messer, Massband (Wegen Kontrolle des Schonmaßes), Lappen, Fischtöter, stabile Wirbel, Knicklichter und Kopflampe sollten sollten im Sortiment nicht fehlen.

Das wars eigentlich schon, also im Vergleich zu anderen Angelarten ne recht kleine Ausrüstung wie ich finde.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Hi! Im Grunde hat Tulpe2 schon alles gesagt; eine 3,5lbs LC Karpfenrute in 366cm - damit wirft eine eher zierliche Frau wesentlich weiter als mit jeder Brandungsrute und erheblich mehr Spaß machts auch.. .
Vielleicht eine nicht ganz so schwere Rolle mit möglichst dünner Schnur wählen.
Petri!


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@rhinefischer
Kann ich bestätigen beim Karpfenangeln erreichen Kumpels von mir und ich auch ungefähr die gleichen Wurfweiten wie beim Brandungsangeln, allerdings sind die Gewichte geringe was ich für einen Nachteil beim Brandungsangeln halte, sonst würde ich auch meine Karpfenruten mit an den Strand nehmen.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Andy1608 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moin moin.

Meine Frage ist. Wie oft möchtest du in die Brandung?


Ich würde dir zu den 20-50€ Ruten abraten. Sind unnütz schwer und werfen sich einfach nur Scheixxe.
An manchen Stränden kommt es auf Weite an und das ist mit günstigen Ruten nur sehr schwer zu erreichen.
Meine Daiwa Ruten liegen in der mittleren Preisklasse. (250€)
Rolle habe ich von Quantum. (100€)
Schnur auf mehreren Spulen.
 40ziger Mono,für auflandig Wind
 Keule von 58 auf 28,leicht auflandig
12er gefecht mit Taper-Tip,Seiten und ablandig Wind
 0,8er geflecht mit Taper-Tip,Seiten,ablandig und Windstille

Ute macht es Richtig#6 Sparen und dann das Richtige kaufen


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@Andy
Für mich hört es sich nicht so an als ob er sich jetzt aufs Brandungsangeln spezialisieren will!
Du willst ihm doch wohl für den Anfang nicht zu 250€ Ruten raten...|rolleyes
Ich habs ausprobiert, direkter Vergleich mit ner 20 und ner 200€ Rute, der Unterschied in der Wurfweite war bei gleicher Rolle minimal wenn nicht sogar gleich. Wenn man nicht von Pappe ist kommt man auch mit den schweren Billigprügeln zurecht -> Außerdem tuts nicht so weh wenn die mal Knack sagt!
Die Rolle ist in meinen AUgen viel Wichtiger!
Deswegen wundert es mich das du 250€ Ruten und "nur" 100€ Rollen fischst -> Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte regelmässig Brandungsangeln zu betreiben wärs bei mir wahrscheinlich umgekehrt.
Außerdem gibts im Bereich von 70-120€ schon sehr sehr gute Brandungsruten.

Außerdem ist es wurscht wie teuer das Gerät ist wenn die richtige Wurftechnik fehlt und zum üben empfiehlt sich erstmal günstiges Gerät -> Kann ja auch sein das diese ARt der Fischerei nichts für einen ist.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Andy1608 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Andy
> Für mich hört es sich nicht so an als ob er sich jetzt aufs Brandungsangeln spezialisieren will!
> Du willst ihm doch wohl für den Anfang nicht zu 250€ Ruten raten...|rolleyes
> Ich habs ausprobiert, direkter Vergleich mit ner 20 und ner 200€ Rute, der Unterschied in der Wurfweite war bei gleicher Rolle minimal wenn nicht sogar gleich. Wenn man nicht von Pappe ist kommt man auch mit den schweren Billigprügeln zurecht -> Außerdem tuts nicht so weh wenn die mal Knack sagt!
> ...





Die Wurftechnik ist sehr entscheidend um überhaupt auf weite zu kommen#6
Brandungsruten die beim Wurf zerbrechen taugen nicht als B.Rute#h
Es bringt nichts sich teures Geschirr zu kaufen,wenn man sie kaum nutzt deshalb erstmal probieren,wenn man die Möglichkeit hat
Was meine Rolle angeht,bin ich noch auf der suche nach einer guten#h



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Tulpe2 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Hi,

ich kaufe auch keine "teuren" Sachen.
Allerdings bin auch nicht "reich" genug billig zu kaufen.

So liegen Rute/Rolle (Brandung) bei mir je um die 50 Teuro.
Es sind zumeist DAM, YAD, und Spro. 
Beim Kauf wurde aber immer ein "Biegetest" gemacht, auch wenn der Händler blass wurde.
Und nicht vergessen: ich brauche im Grunde alles doppelt, da meine Frau auch angelt.

Im Ernst:
Für die Damenwelt ist mit 'ner Karpfenrute oder "Heavy Feeder" am Strand vieles machbar. Wurfweiten bis 100 m sind durchaus drin.
Nur muss dann auch das Wetter passen, das ein 80-100 gr Krallenblei hält. Oder man (Frau) muss mit dem Driften leben.


----------



## luecke3.0 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@Andi

Wenn du schon Daiwa Ruten hast....
Ich kann dir die Emblem Pro empfehlen, ich habe die Vorgänger (XA) zum Karpfenangeln -> Absolute spitzenteile und der Preis ist auch ok, die waren bei Markteinführung mal um einiges teurer!

Wenn Geld keine Rolex spielt, guck dir doch mal die neue Basia an, kostet auch nur 750 Schleifen!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Ute (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ute macht es Richtig#6 Sparen und dann das Richtige kaufen
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.


Erfahrung macht klug.
Ich hatte jetzt drei mal was billiges geholt, weil ich schnell viel haben wollte und ärgere mich sehr dadrüber.
Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied und es fazieniert mich immer wieder, ob man was billiges oder was teures in der Hand hat. 




Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Beim Kauf wurde aber immer ein "Biegetest" gemacht, auch wenn der Händler blass wurde.
> Oder man (Frau) muss mit dem Driften leben.


Ein Händler, der keinen Biegetest machen will??
Will er nicht zeigen, wie gut seine Ruten sind??
Hat er evtl. nichts gutes??

Dann wirft man halt ebend eins, zweimal mehr wieder raus. #6



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Andi
> 
> Wenn du schon Daiwa Ruten hast....
> Ich kann dir die Emblem Pro empfehlen, ich habe die Vorgänger (XA) zum Karpfenangeln -> Absolute spitzenteile und der Preis ist auch ok, die waren bei Markteinführung mal um einiges teurer!
> ...



Mit dem Teil möchte ich ja mal Angeln gehen. :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

moin zusammen...#h


ich frage mich,warum in der ostsee mit krallenbleien geangelt wird. #c
beim brandungsangeln ist es doch ein vorteil,wenn die montage ein wenig wandert.es wird eine größere grundfläche abgesucht...also lasst den krallenbleikram zu hause,den braucht man nicht.
und wenn die drift doch mal zu stark sein sollte...einfach mal die blei*form* ändern oder ein schwereres blei nehmen. :m

zum thema rute und rolle:

vernünftige ruten und rollen zum brandungsangeln haben ihren preis.das is nun mal so.
erst recht,wenns denn auch noch ne einigermaßen gute qualität sein soll.
meiner meinung nach...geb lieber n bischen mehr geld aus als zuwenig.
obwohl...wenn man nach reduzierter ware (vorjahres- oder vorvorjahresruten/-rollen) ausschau hält,kann man auch manchmal n schnäppchen machen.aber generell gilt:
wer in dem sektor (zu) billig kauft...kauft 2-4 mal.
karpfenruten oder heavy feederruten zum brandungsangeln? ok...das geht...und zwar gut.


----------



## Andy1608 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moin Simmon


Manchmal ist Kralle angesagt,da zu viele Angler dicht auf dicht stehen
Und wenn ich ne 5-7 Wind habe nutze ich auch Kralle#h


"Rolex" angeln gehen|kopfkrat ne nicht wirklich

Gruß aus NST


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin Simmon
> 
> 
> Manchmal ist Kralle angesagt,da zu viele Angler dicht auf dicht stehen
> ...



moin andy...

...ok...in dem falle sind dann aber auch 2 krallen angebracht.

aber bei wind 5-7 brauchste normal auch keine kralle...n noppenblei von 140g-160g bleibt liegen.


----------



## Andy1608 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin andy...
> 
> ...ok...in dem falle sind dann aber auch 2 krallen angebracht.
> 
> aber bei wind 5-7 brauchste normal auch keine kralle...n noppenblei von 140g-160g bleibt liegen.




Noppen am Blei|kopfkrat Die gehören doch wo anders hin#6
Is ne Angewohnheit von mir,aber ich fange erst bei 160gr an zu werfen


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Noppen am Blei|kopfkrat Die gehören doch wo anders hin#6
> Is ne Angewohnheit von mir,aber ich fange erst bei 160gr an zu werfen
> 
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




wat du schon wieder für gedanken hast...#d...olles ferkl 

160g als anfang? ok...wäre mir bei normalen wetterverhältnissen n tick zu schwer.120g sind mein standardblei...|bla:
mehr als max 180g werf ich eh nich...weil...angeln soll spass machen und nich in arbeit ausarten. 
aber das kann ja nu jeder so halten und machen,wie es ihm beliebt. :m


----------



## MINIBUBI (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moin Moin
Beim Brandungsangel jeder wie ihm beliebt?
Eher wie die situation es erfordert!
Bei steinigen untergrund solte das Blei liegenbleiben.Sonst gibt es leicht Hänger.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## Andy1608 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wat du schon wieder für gedanken hast...#d...olles ferkl
> 
> 160g als anfang? ok...wäre mir bei normalen wetterverhältnissen n tick zu schwer.120g sind mein standardblei...|bla:
> mehr als max 180g werf ich eh nich...weil...angeln soll spass machen und nich in arbeit ausarten.
> aber das kann ja nu jeder so halten und machen,wie es ihm beliebt. :m




Moin 

Spaß machen soll das angeln schon,nur wissen die Fische das nicht immer und fangen an zu stressen:q


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Eher wie die situation es erfordert!


 Genauso sehe ich das auch.... #6


----------



## Gladiator (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Ute schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir auch mal vorgenommen.
> Höre aber trotzdem öfters, das ich mit meinen 166cm sowieso besser kleiner Ruten nehmen sollte.:q
> 
> 
> Eine lange Karpenrute ist ja auch bestimmt fast das gleiche wie eine kurze Brandungsrute.


 ja denn solltes es mal mit karpfenruten versuchen wie der kollege es hier vorschlägt...
wenn sich nach dem üben keine verbesserung einste


----------



## sonni 2 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Ich würde es nicht mit einer Karpen Rute mach die ist viel dünner im Durchmesser bin ich der meinug aber ich habe es noch nicht probirt also na ja habsache ist der Spass.


*Wenn Angel einfach wär würde es Fußball heißen ^^*


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



sonni 2 schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht mit einer Karpen Rute mach die ist viel dünner im Durchmesser bin ich der meinug aber ich habe es noch nicht probirt also na ja habsache ist der Spass.


 #c#c#c und wat willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen ???? |bigeyes


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c#c#c und wat willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen ???? |bigeyes



:m:m:m


----------



## hans albers (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

achtung ...ferkel alarm...|supergri

greetz
lars


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #c#c#c und wat willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen ???? |bigeyes



... Hauptsache was gesagt ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Ute (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



hans albers schrieb:


> achtung ...ferkel alarm...|supergri
> 
> greetz
> lars



Ach was.
Das ist ja noch nichts.:l


----------



## Andy1608 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Wat|kopfkrat Hier wird auch schon Rum geferkelt;+ Dat geht nun gar nicht:q



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Tulpe2 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> ...Hier wird auch schon Rum geferkelt...




No. Nur gefachferkelt - Äääh - ...gesimpelt. |bla:

Und mit Rum schon gar nicht.


----------



## nemles (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wat|kopfkrat Hier wird auch schon Rum geferkelt;+



Rum wird nicht geferkelt, der wird getrunken!!!:m


----------



## Broesel (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moinsen,
 um nach der ferkligen Noppengeschichte mal wieder "On-Topic" zu werden...:q..

..werfe ich noch ein paar andere Dinge in den Raum, die doch schnell mal in Vergessenheit geraten.

Statt sich um das Geschirr zu "streiten", welches Notwendig ist ...sein sollte...sein kann), gibt es ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die einem Einsteiger vielleicht doch etwas weiterhelfen, nämlich das "Wie"...

Ganz entscheidend beim Angeln (egal welche Art, Brandung- Pilken-, Karpfenangeln usw.), sind doch eigentlich die letzten 30cm. Der Fisch soll doch schließlich zum anbeißen verführt und nicht mißtrauisch gemacht werden.

Nein, auf das "Wie " gehe ich hier jetzt nicht ein (bin selber kein Brandungsspezi) aber es kann ganz leicht mit der Suchfunktion hier gefunden werden oder auf diversen anderen Seiten im Netz.

Ich weiß nur, dass ich mit der Spinnrute oftmals mehr und schönere Dorsche gefangen habe, als diverse Brandungsangler, die dann doch etwas bedröppelt da standen..., weil sie den Fisch überworfen haben...

Das sollte nur mal ein Gedankenanstoß sein, um zu zeigen, dass es nicht nur an Rute und Rolle liegt, wenn man nix fängt..

Wie gesagt, die paar Zeilen sollen anregen auch mal in eine andere Richtung zu denken, als das eine super Ausrüstung auch ein Garant für super Fänge ist..... wenngleich es bestimmt mit leichteren Ruten etc. mehr Spaß macht...


----------



## SimonHH (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Broesel schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> um nach der ferkligen Noppengeschichte mal wieder "On-Topic" zu werden...:q..
> 
> ..werfe ich noch ein paar andere Dinge in den Raum, die doch schnell mal in Vergessenheit geraten.
> ...





moin bröselchen....#h


|good:


----------



## DrThomas (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

gut, eh schon viel OT hier. Das Eigenbaudreibein hier ausm Forum hab ich mir schon angeschaut. Materialaufwand wenn man den Kram nicht eh aus der Firma billig bekommt mir zu teuer.

Kennt jemand die ausm iBä?
Artikelnummer: 190277740599

zweite Wahl, alles Lackkratzer, wie der Verkäufer berichtete.
Empfehlenswert oder doch gleich selber für ~40€uro bauen?

Gruß
TOm

PS warum benutzen heute so wenige diese: klickme Shoplink


----------



## pj6000 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die ausm iBä?
> Artikelnummer: 190277740599


 
ja, kenn ich...
ist das Dreibein von Askari (Seapoint), hab ich auch und steht mehr oder minder seinen Dienst...etwas wackelig aber ansonsten ok.

Sparst bei der aktion nicht wirklich viel(außer vieleicht Versandkosten) da es bei Askari 32,95 kostet.

kann dir aber auch das Dreibein von Cormoran empfehlen, bekommste schon fürn 50(neu)


----------



## Andy1608 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Nen Dreibein sollte schon Stabil stehen,da ich bei ruhiger See zwei Stippen als Bißanzeiger zwischen den Brandungsruten habe
Selbst bei rauer auflandiger See ist es Wichtig das, dass Dreibein fest steht.Nicht das nen schöner Dorsch anbeißt und der ganze Müll liegt auf der Seite (je höher und stabiler um so besser)
Ich nutze die einfachen Rutenhalter um mehr Bewegung in den Köder zu bekommen,da diese Halter recht Wind anfällig sind.


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@Doc Shokow
Sieht eigentlich gar nicht schlecht aus, was mich stutzig macht ist das geringe Gewicht. Ich selbst mußte die Erfahrung machen das man mit Billigdreibeinen nicht weit kommt. Bin mal mit so´m Billigding vom Diskounter losgezogen -> Katastrophe!

Ich hab mir jetzt den Vierbein Pod von UlliDulli gekauft:
http://cgi.ebay.de/HIGHPOD-BRANDUNGSVIERBEIN-RUTENSTANDER-DREIBEIN-8100092_W0QQitemZ110335449491QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item110335449491&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
AUch noch kein SPitzenteil aber sehr vielseitig einsetzbar und auch stabil. 
Ich müßte allerdings eine kleine Modifikation vornehmen, etwas Kunststoff an den Gelenken von den oberen Rutenauflagen wegschleifen und die Schraubverbindung am Dreibeinadapter zum Rutenablageteil (die beiden paralellen Banksticks) sollte sehr fest gezogen werden (von Hand reicht nicht, leicht mit der Zange nachziehen), lockert sich sonst im "Betrieb".
Das sind aber kleine Fehler über die ich bei einem Gesamtpreis von 45€ gerne hinwegsehe -> Den Praxistest hat es jedenfalls mit bravur bestanden.

Ebenfalls ideal zum Karpfen- und Wallerfischen zu gebrauchen und wenn man mal Stippen als Bissanzeiger verwendet!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Prodigy (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Hi liebe Boardies! Wie Ihr seht komm ich von der Waterkant in Cuxhaven. Ich benutze beim Brandungsangelnmein Cyberpod Gold von Balzer! In hoch aufgestellte Position steht es fast sicherer als ein Dreibein. Bloß von dem Gebrauch auf Sandstränden ist abzuraten da sich die Füße über ein Gewinde verdrehen lassen.

Als Brandungsruten benutze ich Power Feeder von 3,90 Länge und einem Wurfgewicht von 200g! Mit meinen Brandungsruten kam ich nicht klar! 4,20m ist mir einfach zu lang. 

Gruß Lasse


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hab mir jetzt den Vierbein Pod von UlliDulli gekauft:



"Hatte" ich auch. |evil:
hab ich beim letzten Einsatz "geschrottet".
Etliches daran verbogen und einige von den Kunststoffteilen gebrochen. Dabei war es nur "ein bischen" windig. |kopfkrat


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@tulpe
Was hast du mit dem Ding denn veranstaltet!!?? Also ich hatte mit "ein bißchem mehr" WInd und mehrmaligem Umsetzten (das Wasser kam zurück) mit Ruten drauf keine Probleme.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Tulpe2 (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Mir hat der Wind alles umgehauen (trotz Wassereimer voll Seesand), Querstreben geknickt, Kunststoff gebrochen.
Dabei war der Wind nur bis 85 km/h (in Böen) angesagt ... |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschiie (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Mir hat der Wind alles umgehauen (trotz Wassereimer voll Seesand), Querstreben geknickt, Kunststoff gebrochen.
> Dabei war der Wind nur bis 85 km/h (in Böen) angesagt ... |kopfkrat


ja nee ist klar.#d
wird der eimer wohl ein wenig schwer gewesen sein.:k
ich war 2006 in staberhuk im november bei dem sturm in der brandung bei dem die leichten winde herrschten (so in böen um die 10-12bft)und mein dreibein das mir schon seid minimum 6-7 jahren die treue hält(kann aber auch schon länger sein. und hat so um die 35€ gekostet) ist nicht umgefallen.
es ist aus alu und hat rundbeine.
den einzigen fehler der es hat ist das es keinen betrunkenen aushält der sich darin verirrt.
@. Platte 
mach mal nicht soviel werbung für die insel.
sonst komm ich bei euch keinen kaffee mehr trinken.
ps. ein angeln in der BR. habe ich mit dir und deiner frau noch offen .:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



dorschiie schrieb:


> um die 10-12bft)


 Ja ne is klar #d....... bei 12 bft hälst Du Dich nicht mal mehr auf den Beinen


----------



## Andy1608 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> Mir hat der Wind alles umgehauen (trotz Wassereimer voll Seesand), Querstreben geknickt, Kunststoff gebrochen.
> Dabei war der Wind nur bis 85 km/h (in Böen) angesagt ... |kopfkrat





Da haben wir es wieder: Gut und Günstig|kopfkrat
Günstig ja,aber Gut#c



Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Tulpe2 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Da haben wir es wieder: Gut und Günstig|kopfkrat
> Günstig ja,aber Gut#c
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




79 Teuro. (beim Kauf)
Clubman Highpod - davon ist die Rede.




dorschiie schrieb:


> ...
> den einzigen fehler der es hat ist das es keinen betrunkenen aushält der sich darin verirrt....



... bei mir gibt es kein Alkohol beim Angeln.


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@tulpe


> 79 Teuro. (beim Kauf)
> Clubman Highpod - davon ist die Rede.


Das ist ärgerlich, hab ganz vergessen das es den auch bei der Angeldomäne gibt.
Das Geld hätte ich dafür wahrscheinlich nicht bezahlt, da müßten einige Komponenten von etwas besserer Qualität sein. Der Preis von UlliDulli find ich aber fair.
Das gute an dem Ding ist das man ihn leicht "tunen" kann da ja alle mit Standartgewinde versehen ist, ich werde demnächst für vorne zwei etwas stabilere Banksticks nehmen, die ich mir schonmal fürs Karpfenangeln angeschafft habe. Und man kann alle Teile nachkaufen oder leicht selbst herstellen.



> ... bei mir gibt es kein Alkohol beim Angeln.


Deine Disziplin möcht ich haben... Man sollte es allerdings nicht so übertreiben das man schon sein eigenes Gerät schrottet!|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## DrThomas (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

einer der heimischen Sportfischer in Tornby Strand hatte seine Ruten in solchen 

Klick

unten schräg angesägten, 160cm langen und 5cm Durchmesser messenden, in den Sand gerammten Rohren abgestellt...

Hatte leider keine Kamera dabei. Hat aber irgendwie bei dem geringen Wind |supergri da oben auch funktioniert. Rute stützt sich dabei auf dem Rollenfuß ab, ginge also nur bei Stationärrollen.

Hat das schonmal jemand aus dem Board ausprobiert?
Leichjt und die Transportlänge überschreitet das Rutentransportmaß auch nur wenig...#t
Stelle mir das Entnehmen beim Biss etwas tricky vor. Und um die Rute immer gut einführen zu können, dürft man sicher auch nicht zuviel "Warmhalter" (EtOH) zu sich nehmen... |kopfkrat

Grüße
TOm


----------



## Andy1608 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> einer der heimischen Sportfischer in Tornby Strand hatte seine Ruten in solchen
> 
> Klick
> 
> ...





Moin moin.


Stelle mir das System im Winter echt Scheixxe vor,wenn der Strand gefroren ist;+
Das ist mit plaste Teilen eh so ein problem bei kalten Temperaturen Sie gehen schnell Kaputt 
Im Frühjahr,Sommer und Herbst mag es ja klappen


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## dorschiie (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



Tulpe2 schrieb:


> 79 Teuro. (beim Kauf)
> Clubman Highpod - davon ist die Rede.
> 
> 
> ...


war ich ja auch nicht selber.(aber zwei- drei biere sind da schon mal drin)
sondern ein mitangler der sich am strand die kante gegeben hat.
aber was solls. es hat es bezahlt.
und zu den 10-12 bft.
die waren in boen und haben den strand nicht im geringsten erreicht.
es stand nachher hur so im wetterbericht.


----------



## DrThomas (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

hat jemand dies vom Ulli-Dulli in Gebrauch?

HIGHPOD BRANDUNGSVIERBEIN 

taugt das für 45€uro inkl. Versand? Oder lieber das Clubman für 76 von AD?

Grüße#h
TOm


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> hat jemand dies vom Ulli-Dulli in Gebrauch?
> 
> HIGHPOD BRANDUNGSVIERBEIN
> 
> ...


Moin,
wenn du dir das Thema genau durchgelesen hättest wüßtest du das es die identischen Pods sind! Und ne Beurteilung hab ich auch geschrieben.
-> Eine kleine Modifikation an den Buzzerbarhaltern durchführen und die Verbindungsschraube am Dreibeinadapter zum Doppelbankstickadapter immer im Gebrauch mit ner Zange leicht festziehen. Wenn du das machst ist das echt ein faires Teil!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> hat jemand dies vom Ulli-Dulli in Gebrauch?
> 
> HIGHPOD BRANDUNGSVIERBEIN
> 
> ...


 Also ich wurde es nicht nochmal kaufen.. jedenfalls nicht für die Brandung
Das Teil ist einfach zu flatterrich und zu kompliziert auf und ab zubauen... und für 4 Ruten völlig ungeeignet weil zu schmal


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@Schwarzwusel
4 Ruten sind in der Brandung ja sowieso nicht gerne gesehen, ist aber praktisch wenn man Kopfruten als Bissanzeiger verwendet. Wenn man die unteren Rutenhalter etwas anwinkelt ist aber auch genug Platz für 4 Ruten mit großen Rollen.
Ich finds paraktisch weil ich´s auch für die Karpfen- und Wallerangelei "missbrauchen" kann. Ob ich´s mir wieder als reines Brandungsdreibein kaufen würde weiß ich nicht?? Aber da gibts für den Preis aber auch nicht wirklich viel Brauchbares... 

Das Teil ist auf jeden Fall besser und flexibler als die Standartdreibeine die man für 30€ überall hinterhergeworfen bekommt und dann noch ein Transportmass von 2m haben.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## DrThomas (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

danke Luecke, da brauch ich wohl doch bald ne neue Brille...

|kopfkrat:g


Nee, habs einfach "überlesen", sorry, und auf den Foddos sehen die ja schon etwas unterschiedlich aus. Aber die Dreibeine zu ähnlichen Preisen bei DieAngler waren sehr instabil.

Ist denn an dem Ulli-Dulli Teil viel Plaste welches man evtl. mit ein wenig basteln gegen Alu oder Stahl tauschen könnte?

Gruß
TOm


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @Schwarzwusel
> 4 Ruten sind in der Brandung ja sowieso nicht gerne gesehen, ist aber praktisch wenn man Kopfruten als Bissanzeiger verwendet. Wenn man die unteren Rutenhalter etwas anwinkelt ist aber auch genug Platz für 4 Ruten mit großen Rollen.
> Ich finds paraktisch weil ich´s auch für die Karpfen- und Wallerangelei "missbrauchen" kann. Ob ich´s mir wieder als reines Brandungsdreibein kaufen würde weiß ich nicht?? Aber da gibts für den Preis aber auch nicht wirklich viel Brauchbares...
> 
> ...


 Ob man mit 4 Ruten fischen muss sei mal dahin gestellt (ich tues net) aber es wird ja so verkauft.und es ist für 4 Ruten plus Rolle nicht zu gebrauchen jedenfalls nicht in der Brandung.....
 Ich mibrauche dat Teil auch nur noch anner Elbe auf Aal dafür ist es okay
Das Packmass  vom Dreibein ist okay aber die oberen und unteren Rutenhalter sind mir beim Transport immer ein Dorn im Auge.
Als reines Brandungsdreibein würde ich es mir auf jedenfall nicht wieder holen
Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja Gott sei Dank verschieden


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@DocSchokow
Ja es sind schon ein paar Plastikteile dran die man noch modifizieren könnte, allerdings werden die bei vernünftiger Handhabung auch nicht so schnell kaputt gehen.
Das Gute an dem Ding ist das es alle Teile die kaputt gehen könnten nachzukaufen gibt, man könnte sie auch gegen bessere ersetzen. Jedes Teil was da aus Plastik dran ist gibts im Handel auch in Metallausführung.

Ich habe mir gerade beide Pods nochmal genau angesehen und habe festgestellt das sie sich doch ein wenig unterscheiden, ich weiß nicht wie die Verarbeitung des Angeldomäne-Pods ist aber das von UlliDulli scheint Ausstattungsmässig das Bessere zu sein. Es hat unten auch Gelenke an den Rutenauflagen, die oberen Rutenablagen sind dabei, die beiden Verbindungsbleche für die hinteren Bankssticks sind länger und weiter auseinander, deswegen stehen die vorderen Bankssticks auch weiter auseinander was der Stabilität zu Gute kommt. -> Da scheint das Ullidulli Pod doch die bessere Wahl zu sein.

Die Schwachstelle ist in meinen Augen die Verbindung vom hinteren Teil (Doppelbankstick) an den Dreibeinadapter, wenn die nicht richtig angezogen ist fängst an zu wackeln. hab bis jetzt aber noch keine gute Idee gehabt wie man das verbessern könnte.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> hat jemand dies vom Ulli-Dulli in Gebrauch?
> 
> HIGHPOD BRANDUNGSVIERBEIN
> 
> ...




Bei Frost splittern die Kunststoffteile wie Glas. Mein "Clubman" ist beim Sturm auf einer Steinschüttung umgekippt.


----------



## don83 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Moin Leute,
lohnt es sich momentan eigentlich Tagsüber in der Brandung zu angeln die letzten fangberichte waren überwiegend zum Abend bzw. in die dunkelheit hinein 

über ein paar Infos und Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



> Das Packmass  vom Dreibein ist okay aber die oberen und unteren Rutenhalter sind mir beim Transport immer ein Dorn im Auge.


Das stimmt!!! Die mit montierten Rutenauflagen in die mitgelieferte Tasche zu bekommen ist ein ganz schöner Akt. Aber deswegen packe ich es auch so ins Rutenfutteral, die Erdspieße in die Seitentasche und die Rutenhalter in das Rutefach, so braucht man zum Auseinanderbauen auch nur noch 3-4 Schritte da man dn Rest einfach montiert lässt.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Tulpe2 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



don83 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> lohnt es sich momentan eigentlich Tagsüber in der Brandung zu angeln die letzten fangberichte waren überwiegend zum Abend bzw. in die dunkelheit hinein
> 
> über ein paar Infos und Tipps wäre ich euch sehr dankbar




... eher gar nicht, das Wasser ist zu kalt (z.Z. 2°C)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Ein Schwachpunkt hab ich noch vergessen.
Nämlich das Schraubgelenk (was eigendlich kein Gelenk ist) vom vierten Bein..... hält von 12 bis Mittag
Und dat Teil kannste nicht nachkaufen... hab ich jedenfalls noch nirgends gefunden


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

@Schwarzwusel

Meinst du das?:
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2848_Spezial-Gelenk-Modell-A.html

Das gibts auch mit zwei Stehbolzen.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Ne ne ich meinte direkt die Verschraubung vom vierte Bein.
Kann ich jetzt auch irgendwie nicht anders erklären


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Du meinst dieses Verbindungsblech oben und unten, oder? Die lassen sich nicht nachkaufen das stimmt aber mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick lassen die sich sehr schnell herstellen -> Ein Stück L-Profil nehmen und 5 Löcher reinbohren. Unten ist es ein wenig komplizierter aber auch nicht besonders schwer.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Wir sprechen glaube ich an ein ander vorbei....
Ich meine oben das Innengewinde vom vierten Bein.. das schraubst Du doch von unten drunter und biegst es doch einbischen nach vorne damit es nicht gerade nach unten steht und durch das bischen biegen ist mir das schon etliche male gebrochen.... Völlig blöde Erfindung 
Vielleicht ist meinst ja doch einwenig anders da schon 2 Jahre alt #c


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Meinst du das Gewinde an dem Teil:




Das halte ich ehrlich gesagt auch für die schwächste Stelle -> Erst arretieren dann das Bein dran, rumbiegn braucht man es eigentlich nicht. Wenn du den Steigungswinkel verstellen willst mußt du das an den Banksticks machen.
Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Nein auch nicht.... 
Es ist doch ein Vierbein und kein Dreibein..
Und genau davon rede ich die ganze Zeit.... also vom vierten Bein.. das Teil wat Du zusätzlich anschraubst
Ich mach die Tage mal paar Bilder


----------



## luecke3.0 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt?
Die beiden hinteren Beine sind doch quasi als eines anzusehen und mit dem oben gezeigtem Adapter mit hilfe einer Adapterplatte angeschraubt.
Du hast doch den Pod?:




Der von Ulli Dulli ist fast identisch, das Bild bei eBay ist allerdings nicht mehr aktuell, das sieht jetzt ein bißchen anders aus, es sind außerdem auch Adapter zum Winkel verändern für die unteren Rutenauflagen dabei.
Das sieht jetzt so aus wie auf dem Bild im Anhang, für die Banksticks sind jetzt extra Gewinde dran.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## XDorschhunterX (30. März 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hallo christoph...
> 
> also deine pilkausrüstung kannste nich für die brandung gebrauchen.rute zu kurz...schnur zu dick...usw.
> 
> ...


 
und ein Schirm bzw. stabiles Zelt um am Strand nicht klitschnass und paniert zu werden.


----------



## südhesse (1. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

dann hab ich mal nefrage wieso benutzt man keulenschnurr geht eineganz dünne geflochtene nicht? ober geht as dann wieder auf die weite?


----------



## hans albers (1. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

moin..

da gibts verschiedene möglichkeiten:

-geflochtene  funzt auch ( mit 10m schlagschnur
angebunden 50-60er mono) ,gute wurfweite
-keulenschnur 28 auf 55 er durchmesser mit 
farbwechsel alle ca.15 meter ,gute bisserkennung, 
doof bei abrissen(taper tips)
-der klassiker:30 er mono mit 60 er schlagschnur,
solide und bewährt

greetz
lars


----------



## Tulpe2 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*



südhesse schrieb:


> d
> ... ober geht as dann wieder auf die weite?




Nö - ganz im Gegenteil, Du kommst mit der dünnen Schnur (wenn Du "richtig" wirfst) viel weiter. :vik:
Allerdings kannst Du das Blei nicht wieder einholen. Manchmal fällt es auch nur "runter", wenn du wirfst. Warum die beiden Sachen? Weil bei über 20"g" das Blei so "schwer" wird, dass die dünne Schnur reisst ... |uhoh:|gr:#d


----------



## südhesse (1. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

ok dann hab ich da gleich nochmal ne frage wie verbinde ich die geflochtene mit dem monoforvach (10m schlagschnur) und was kann ich machen damit mir die würmer net immer vom haken fliegen hatte gesehen das es bei manchen vorfächern so clips gibt bringt das was? und welche vorfächer sind überhaupt gut wer kann mir dabei noch helfen?


----------



## yallamann (1. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

mono mono: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/knoten/grinner-knoten-schlagschnurknoten-monofile.html

geflecht mono: doppelter Grinner


----------



## südhesse (2. April 2009)

*AW: Einsteigerfragen - Brandung*

danke hatte es probert und es klappt^^


----------

